# Schutztüre gesteuert mit der Siemens Logo



## pat (6 April 2008)

hallo, 
Ich muss eine Schutztüre betreiben mit einer Logo Siemenssteuerung. Die Schutztüre wird mit einer 2 Handbedienung geschlossen. 

Insgesamt gibt es 2 Reedkontakte die die Stellung des Zylinders abfragen.  1 Sensor der Abfrägt ob die Türe auch geschlossen ist. Ein Eingang ist mit einem Druckregelventil besetzt. 2 Eingänge mit der Tastern der Zweihandbedienung. Ein Eingang mit dem Not-Aus ,und einer der mir bescheid gibt wann die eigendliche Anlage fertig ist mit ihrem Vorgang. Somit wären alle 8 Eingänge belegt.

Ich hab nur einmal einen kleinen Einblick gehabt in die Programmierung der Logo. So weit ich weis müss die Zweihandbedienung in einem bestimmten Zeitraum betätigt werden.
Könntet ihr mir ein bisschen helfen. (evtl. ein kleines Beispielprogramm)
Des wäre echt super net. thx.


----------



## crash (6 April 2008)

verstehe ich das richtig?
Sicherheitsfunktionen über ne logo?
mach dich nicht unglücklich. das geht gar nicht!!!

...oder gibts jetzt schon eine LOGO-F ?


----------



## pat (6 April 2008)

die logo ist nur dazu da um das 5/2 Wegeventil anzusteuern um eben die Türe zu öffen, bzw. zu schließen. Sie muss ja nur meine Sensorensignale verarbeiten und dann eben gegebenfalls reagieren. 
Warum kann man da keine logo dafür benutzen?
Läuft ja auf der Ausgangsseite mit 10V.


----------



## joergi_1 (6 April 2008)

brauche genauere infos über die funktion der türe , was macht das druckregelventil auf der eingansseite ? dann kann ich an einem bsp. arbeiten
@ crash , was spricht gegen die logo ?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Also, noch mal ganz langsam zum mitdenken:


> Ich muss eine Schutztüre betreiben mit einer Logo Siemenssteuerung. Die Schutztüre wird mit einer 2 Handbedienung geschlossen.


*ROFL* 
Weiter:


> Insgesamt gibt es 2 Reedkontakte die die Stellung des Zylinders abfragen. 1 Sensor der Abfrägt ob die Türe auch geschlossen ist. Ein Eingang ist mit einem Druckregelventil besetzt. 2 Eingänge mit der Tastern der Zweihandbedienung. Ein Eingang mit dem Not-Aus ,und einer der mir bescheid gibt wann die eigendliche Anlage fertig ist mit ihrem Vorgang. Somit wären alle 8 Eingänge belegt.


Ja, ne is klar, mit Reeddkontakten...*vde* 


> ch hab nur einmal einen kleinen Einblick gehabt in die Programmierung der Logo. So weit ich weis müss die Zweihandbedienung in einem bestimmten Zeitraum betätigt werden.
> Könntet ihr mir ein bisschen helfen. (evtl. ein kleines Beispielprogramm)


Meine Antwort dazu:
Ne, sorry, dir ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.*ROFL* 

Mir fällt da nur noch ein von mir viel genutztes Zitat ein:
So jung, und schon ein Depp!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## BUR (7 April 2008)

Moin zusammen!
Wir reden hier von einer Schutztür und ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Tür irgendwelche Personen vor irgend etwas schützen soll. Also eine Sicherheitsfunktion und die darf man sicherlich nicht mit einer LOGO ausführen.

Gruß
BUR


----------



## rkoe1 (7 April 2008)

Hallo,

wird die hinter der Schutztür arbeitende Maschine erst gestartet nachdem die Schutztür sicher zu ist (Sicherheitsschalter an der Tür)?

Wenn du die Maschine (gefahrbringende Bewegung) mit der 2-Hand-Funktion starten willst, würde ich dir davon abraten eine LOGO zu benutzen.

Viele Grüße
rkoe1


----------



## Boxy (7 April 2008)

Das Problem ansich ist nicht die Logo sondern gewisse Vorgaben der BG und UVV eine Zweihandbedinung auszuführen!

Bei einer Zweihandbedinung (schau doch einmal bei Pilz nach) werden die Gleichzeitigkeit der beiden Taster abgefragt und überwacht.
Meist werden hier Überwachngsgeräte der Firma Pilz o.ä. eingesetzt, welches dann ein Signal liefern und mit diesem Signal welches dann über die PLC/Logo die Türe schliesst!


----------



## PeterEF (7 April 2008)

Mit der Abfrage der Gleichzeitigkeit der Taster ist es nicht getan, wenn das Signal auf einen stinknormalen DE geführt wird, kann man auch gleich normale Taster nehmen.

Für die Sicherheitsfunktion Zweihandbedienung gibt es spezielle Sicherheitschaltgeräte (genau wie für Notaus, Schutztüren usw. usf.) mit zweikanaliger Ansteuerung der Aktoren.

Wenn es denn unbedingt sowas wie Logo sein muß: von Moeller gibt es eine gelbe  Version der Easy mit Sicherheitsfunktionalität.....


----------



## pat (7 April 2008)

Die eigendliche Anlage fängt erst an, wenn die Schutztüre geschlossen ist. Durch einen induktiven Sensor wird die ganze Zeit abgefragt ob die Schütztüre auch wirklich geschlossen ist. Sollte also jemand versuchen mit Gewalt die Türe zu öffnen und der induktive Sensor bekommt kein Signal mehr, stoppt die eigendliche Anlage sofort. (evt. Not-Aus)

Zu dem Problem mit der Zweihandbedienung. 
Man kann doch parallel zu dem Taster Signal eine Ausschaltverzögerung programmieren. Des heißt wenn ein Taster betätigt wird dann läuft parallel im Hintergrund eine Zeit (So lang wie die Türe braucht um zu schließen +0.5 sek.) ab. In dieser Zeit muss der Induktive Sensor der die Schutztüre kontrolliert (siehe oberer Abschnitt) betätigt werden. Wäre dies nicht der Fall öffnet sich die Türe wieder und alle Signale werden wieder auf 0 gestellt bzw. der Und-Funktionsbaustein schaltet nicht durch. Damit wäre des Ding doch sicher.

Des Druckregelventil soll den Druck auf meinen Betriebsdruck herunterregeln. Und gibt mir einen Istwert als Spannung an. Durch einen analog Eingang war geplant die Anlage zu starten, bzw. zu stoppen wenn der Betriebsdruck über/unter die Toleranz fällt. Aber ich hab ein Problem mit dem Ding festgestellt und werde es evtl. weglassen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 April 2008)

hallo,
so jetzt mal klartext, ist das eine schulaufgabe dann ok, wenn das eine reale anlage ist: du musst ein zweihand relais einsetzen, das ist ein sicherheits relevantes teil, also vergiss die logo


----------



## pat (7 April 2008)

Danke. Werd mal schaun was sich machen lässt. Des Hilft mir schon mal ein großes Stück weiter.

Aber meine Logo brauche ich doch trotzdem noch um die Türe zu steuern, oder?
Dieses Zweihandrelais tut ja nur meine Zweihandbedienung überwachen.


----------



## GLT (7 April 2008)

2-Hand-Bedienung muss auch einen Manipulationsschutz beinhalten - damit nicht irgendein Depp auf die Idee kommt, ein Streichholz, Eisenplatte oder was weiss ich dafür zu nutzen, daraus eine 1-Hand-Bedienung zu machen.

Nichts gegen LOGO aber Sicherheitsfunktionen NUR mit entsprechenden Bauteilen - wenn was passiert möchte ich nicht in der Haut derem stecken, dem es dann an den Kragen geht.

Unwissenheit/Unbedarftheit schützt übrigens nie vor Strafe


----------



## pat (7 April 2008)

sollte eine hand ... dazwischenkommen schließt die Türe durch eine Mechanische Konstruktion nicht. Deshalb hab ich den unteren Induktiven Sensor der die Türe kontrolliert, ob die Türe auch wirklich geschlossen ist.


----------



## jabba (7 April 2008)

Zweihand = Sicherheitsrelais

Wo steht das ??
OT
Neue Sendung im Fernseher
DSWSD
Deutschland sucht wo steht das
OT OFF


1. Frage an den Themenstarter
Gefährdungsanalyse erstellt ?
Welche Sicherheitskategorie ?

2a. Wenn B oder 1
wäre eine Einsatz der Logo machbar

2b. Wenn 2 oder höher dann nur mit Sicherheitsbaustein machbar
weiterhin sind sie Sicherheitsabstände und das manipulieren zu beachten. Also Vorzugsweise nur Gehäuse mit BG Zulassung

Die Logo darf zum steuern verwendet werden, jedoch muss erst noch das Problem mit der Schutztüre geklärt werden !

Wenn die Schutztüre über Zweihand schliesen soll, ist das erlaubt, aber die Schliessung der Türe muss (je nach Kategorie) wiederum auf ein Sicherheitsrelais gehen, was dann der Maschine erlaubt zu arbeiten.

Jetzt kommt das Problem beim schliessen der Türe, auch hier muss wieder festgelegt werden: was passiert beim loslassen der Zweihand ? Normalerweise müßte diese wieder öffnen , wenn man diese vor dem kompletten Schliessvorgang loslässt (Oder Schliesskantenüberwachung). Dies hat zur Folge , das der Schliessvorgang durch die sichere Erkennung der Schliesung in Selbsthaltung geht. Durch die oben beschriebene Anforderung der sicheren Überwachung der geschlossenen Türe für den Betrieb der Maschine eigentlich kein Problem.

Als Fazit:
Wir haben hier zwei Sicherheitsrelevante Funktionen die zu betrachten sind.

1. das schliessen der Schutztüre
2. den Betrieb der Maschine

Über beide Bewegungen liegt keine Analyse vor, deshalb komme ich zu dem Schluss.

Das schliessen der Schutztüre über eine Zweihand die nur auf die Logo geht ist erlaubt ( Annahme Gefährdung reduziert, z.B. Fährt die Türe nur durch Schwerkraft zu, und wird vom Zylinder angehoben)
Die geschlossene Funktion der Türe wird über zwei Sicherheitsschalter über einen Sicherheitsbaustein überwacht, diese Funktion erlaubt der Maschine zu arbeiten.


----------



## pat (7 April 2008)

Zitiere:
Annahme Gefährdung reduziert, z.B. *Fährt die Türe nur durch Schwerkraft zu, und wird vom Zylinder angehoben*)
Die geschlossene Funktion der Türe wird über zwei Sicherheitsschalter über einen Sicherheitsbaustein überwacht, diese Funktion erlaubt der Maschine zu arbeiten.

Trifft wie die Faust aufs Auge. Wen die Türe schließt kann ich meinen kleinen Finger reinstecken und der tut nicht mal weh. (getestet wo noch kein 2 Handbetrieb installiert war). Wenn der untere Sensor kein signal in der vorgegebenen Zeit gibt, d.h. der Schließvorgang der Türe muss unterbrochen worden sein, dann wird das 5/2 Wegeventil einfach wieder umgeschalten und die Türe wird wieder geöffnet. Der Eigendliche Vorgang der Anlage(ist eine Messanlage) beginnt ja erst wenn die Türe geschlossen ist. Da die Türe während dem ganzen Messvorgang kontrolliert wird kann gar nichts passieren.

Die Türe ist keine 2 Meter breit und hoch, sondern nur 300x200mm


----------



## wincc (7 April 2008)

warum dann zweihandbetätigung?


----------



## pat (7 April 2008)

frag den meister , der wollt des so haben. 
Und dann kann man eben nicht den messvorgang stören. Da es eine Abschlussprüfung ist sollte sie eben auch noch etwas ausgefallener Ausfallen. während dem Messvorgang sollte man nicht mit den Händen in die Nähe von der Messanlage kommen, da Verbrennungsgefahr herrscht.


----------



## jabba (7 April 2008)

Hallo Pet,

wenn verbrnnungsgefahr besteht, muss eventuell sicher die Temperatur überwacht werden, bevor die Türe wieder öffnen darf .

Dies würde das Sicherheitsniveau erhöhen, da nun auch das öffnen nur von einem Sicherheitsbaustein erlaubt werden kann.


----------



## pat (7 April 2008)

durch die Schutztüre kommt man nicht an die Hitzequelle. Die Temperatur wird über die Eigendliche Anlage gemessen und zum teil auch verwertet. Ich bekomme ein Signal wenn die Tempertur vom gemessenen Teil wieder auf die Raumtemperatur gesunken ist. Also bleibt die Türe so lange geschlossen. Anschließend wird sie geöffnet und das gemessene Teil kann entnommen werden bzw. durch ein neues Ausgewechselt werden.

@jabba brauch ich zum schließen ein Sicherheitsbaustein?


----------



## jabba (7 April 2008)

Hallo Pat,

wenn Due die Anmerkungen aufmerksam verfolgst must Du zu dem Schluss kommen, das wir das nicht verbindlich beantworten können.

Wenn durch das schliessen der Türe keine Gefahr ausgeht , braucht man kein Sicherheitsrelais.
Die Aussagen "tut nicht weh" , oder "normalerweise packt da keiner rein" sind keine relevanten Ausagen. Es muss festgestellt sein, das z.B. der Pneumatikzylinder beim abwärtsfahren keine Verletzungen erzeugen kann, dies kann bei einer "harten" Kante auch schon bei 2Kg gegeben sein . 

Das heisst, ohne genaue Angaben von Dir zu den konstruktiven Massnahmen kann man kein verbindliche Antwort geben. An Deiner Fragestellung und den Antworten sieht man, das Du erst am Anfang der Entwicklung stehtst, man muss ein Auge dafür entwickeln was passieren könnte und nicht was normalerweise passiert.

Kann jemand die Hand in die Türe halten beim schliessen ?
Wie hoch ist die Kraft beim schliessen ?
Wie schnell kann die Bewegung gestoppt werden ?

Schau Dir mal den Riskikographen an !
Wie oft wird die Türe betätigt ?
Wie hoch ist das Verletzungsrisiko ?

....
usw


----------



## pat (7 April 2008)

hm 
der die Anlage bedient kann nicht in die Türe langen, dazu braucht er 3 Hände.
Da die Türe nur durch Schwerkraft schließt hat sie ein Gewicht von ca 300g. Sie ist seitlich mit einer Rollenführungen gelagert. Durch eine mechanische Konstruktion zieht der Doppelwirkende Zylinder die Türe wieder nach oben. Kommt also eine Hand oder ein anderer Gegenstand zwischen die Türe, stoppt diese einfach. Der Zylinder fähr komplett aus da er ja nicht merkt das die Türe nicht mitkommt. mit dem unteren Reedkontakt kontrolliere ich dass der Zylinder ausgefahren ist, mit dem unteren induktiven Sensor der Schutztüre, ob die Schutztüre geschlossen ist. wenn mein Reed und mein Ind. Sensor ein Signal gibt kann ich zu 100% sagen dass meine Türe geschlossen ist. bekomme ich nur vom Reedkontakt ein Signal ist irgendetwas in meine Tür gekommen. Dann fährt der Zylinder einfach wieder nach oben (prgramm). Der Messvorgang beginnt erst gar nicht. Das kann man ja alles in der Logo realisieren.  Da der Zylinder ausgefahren nicht in die Schütztüre hineinragt kann man sich auch nicht am weiterfahrenden Zylinder verletzten. 

Von dem her seh ich überhaupt kein verletzungsrisiko. das max. was passieren kann, ist eben ein 300gr schwerer Schlag aus 200mm höhe.


----------



## BUR (8 April 2008)

Moin!
Wie steuerst Du den Rest der Anlage? Auch mit einer LOGO? Die Anlage hat doch sicherlich auch einen NOT-AUS-Kreis? Wie wurde dieser den realisiert?


----------



## pat (8 April 2008)

Der Rest der Anlage ist nicht meine Sache. Ich habe als Abschlussprüfung nur die Aufgabe eine Schutztüre für die Anlage zu entwerfen und zu bauen. 


Ich werde wahrscheinlich den  Not-Aus in einen Eingang als Öffner anschließen. Muss ich aber noch abregeln, was genau passieren soll, wenn der Not-Aus betätigt wird. Tür auf oder zu?! Eigendlich ja zu. Wie der Not-Aus aber in die eigendliche Anlage einfließt kann ich nicht sagen.

Nur die Schutztüre wird mit der Logo bedient, der Rest läuft über einen Pc. Da die Steuerung über den Pc recht komplex ist, habe ich mich für die Logo entschieden, da ich in dem Bereich wenigstens ein bisschen Ahnung habe.


----------



## volker (8 April 2008)

ich habe jetzt nicht alles 100% gelesen.
aber du scheinst das nicht wirklich begriffen zu haben.

da kannst sicherlich die schutztür mit der logo fahren,
die schutztür *muss* aber *sicher ausgewertet werden*. dafür brauchst du eine *sichere steuerung oder* ein entsprechend *sicheres schaltgegrät*.
*dieses sichere schaltgerärt muss sicher die gefährlichen bewegungen abschalten.
*
das ist fakt.

weiss nicht, ob hier der begriff  PNOZmulti gefallen ist. das ist eine sichere sps von pilz. ca 1000€.
damit kannst du dann auch die anderen funktionen proggen.
etwas teurer als die logo aber *was kostet ein menschenleben?*


----------



## HDD (8 April 2008)

Volker

*ACK* 

Ich denke er will es nicht begreifen!

HDD


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> Volker
> 
> *ACK*
> 
> ...



Doch, Volker hat es ihm jetzt nochmal nachdrücklich erklärt. Ans PNOZMulti hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber da die ja wesentlich teurer als ne Logo ist, auf den Post verzichtet. Die eine Frage ist ja die Absicherung der Anlage hinter der Tür, die andere Frage wäre, was ist mit der Tür selbst. Die muß dann so wenig Kraft aufbringen, daß niemand durch die Tür gefährdet wird oder aber die Tür auch wieder eine Sicherheitschaltleiste hat, ähnlich einer Fahrstuhltür. Analoge Signale kann das PNOZMulti aber meines Wissens nicht verarbeiten, oder?


----------



## pat (8 April 2008)

ihr solltet vielleicht meine Beträge genauer durchlesen. 

Da sich meine Türe *nur *durch die *Schwerkraft* schließt, hat sie so gut wie *kein gewicht*. ich könnte ne Fliege zerquetschen aber bei einem Maikäfer wäre die Kraft schon fast zu gering. wenn ich meinen Arm in die Türe reinstecke und die türe fährt drauf, tuts nicht mal so weh, als würde ich meinen arm zwischen eine Aufzugstüre stecken. Von dem her habe ich *definitiv, absolut 200% keine Verletzungsgefahr. *
Der Zylinder ist nur dafür da damit meine Türe wieder geöffnet wird.

Wie ich erfahren habe, kann man die Schutztüren in mehrere Schutztypen einteilen. Ich hab ein Handbuch direkt vor mir. 
Für mich kommt Typ 1/2 in frage
Typ1= bei gefahrbringenden Maschinenbewegungen: Beide Hände außerhalb des Gefahrenraums. bzw. Maschinen mit geringem Verletzungsrisiko.


Ich zitiere mal:
Stellteile so anordnen, dass unbeabsichtiges oder bewusstes einhändiges Einschalten nicht möglich ist.
*Schaltung kann in Eigenverantwortung erstellt werden.

*Erst ab Type 3 werden Sicherheitsrelais aufgezählt.

Sorry aber ich glaube ihr geht von einem anderen Type aus. Wers mir nicht glaubt dem kann ich des Ding mal schicken. Dann müsst ihr mir halt eure E-Mailadresse geben


----------



## HDD (8 April 2008)

Ich denke Du verstehst Grundsätzlich nicht was wir Dir sagen wollen.
Nicht die Schutztür ist das Problem sondern die Anlage dahinter!
Du musst dafür sorge tragen das die sicher abgeschaltet wird wenn die Tür oder was das ist geöffnet wird. Und da gibt es nun mal Vorschriften.
Und du musst die Stellung der Tür sicher abfragen das geht mit einen einfachen Ini eben mal nicht! Und wenn Du ja so sicher bist warum fragst dann? Es haben Dir hier Leute versucht zuhelfen die echt Ahnung haben.
@ Papier nicht ich!!!!  

HDD


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2008)

Was ist nun so ungefährlich, die Tür, oder das was hinter der Tür passiert. Wenn hinter der Tür etwas passieren kann, muß überwacht werden, daß die Tür sicher zu ist, dazu brauchst du dann ein Sicherheitsrelais, du kannst dafür keinen induktiven INI am LOGO-Input verwenden, den kannst du nur für die LOGO-Funktionen selbst nutzen. Wenn jemand die Tür öffnet muß alles hinter der Tür sicher abgeschalten werden, *unabhängig* von der LOGO.

Und entschuldige, daß viele von uns des Lesens nicht in vollem Umfang mächtig sind.


----------



## pat (8 April 2008)

Der jabba hat mir weitergeholfen mit dem Handbuch um den Schutztyp der Türe festzustellen. 

Die eigendliche Anlage, ist mir eigendlich, mal frei raus gesagt: völlig egal.
Die Person, die für die eigendliche Anlage zuständig ist, muss sich darum kümmern. 

ich bekomme gesagt wann ich öffnen darf und wann nicht. Und das reicht mir. Der Rest gehört nicht zu meinem Aufgabengebiet. 

Ich hab nur ne Türe die Auf und Zu geht mit einer Zweihandbedienung.Beim auf und zugehen darf halt nichts passieren (verletzung). Was auch net der Fall ist. Die eigendliche Steuerung bekommt von mir ein Signal wenn die Türe nicht ordnungsgemäß geöffnet wird. Das wars auch schon.

Bedanke mich trotzdem für eure tapferen Beiträge. wenn ich mal ne komplette Anlage bauen muss hab ich jetzt auf jeden Fall schon einiges Gelernt. thx pat


----------



## volker (8 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Analoge Signale kann das PNOZMulti aber meines Wissens nicht verarbeiten, oder?


will jetzt nicht lügen, aber ich meine ich hätte da letztens was gesehen.
hab letztens von pilz mal eine liste der updates zugeschickt bekommen (im zuge einer anderen frage) und ich meine da stand was.
ich schau morgen mal nach.



			
				pat schrieb:
			
		

> Die eigendliche Anlage, ist mir eigendlich, mal frei raus gesagt: völlig egal.


 wenn ich sowas lese, würde ich dir am liebsten sofort die lizenz zum tippen entziehen.:sb7:



			
				pat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nur ne Türe die Auf und Zu geht mit einer Zweihandbedienung.Beim auf und zugehen darf halt nichts passieren (verletzung). Was auch net der Fall ist. Die eigendliche Steuerung bekommt von mir ein Signal wenn die Türe nicht ordnungsgemäß geöffnet wird.


im normalfall fährt man auch eine zweihandbedienung über eine sichere steuerung/sicherheitsrelais. 
da deine schutztür ja scheinbar ungefählich ist, kann man die dann auch unsicher fahren.
so wie ich das gelesen habe, gibst du deine signale an einen pc der da was steuert.
wo bleibt da jetzt die sichere seite die die schutztür überwacht und das was hinter der tür passiert abschaltet?

und noch was.
du solltest dir darüber im klaren sein, das du u.u dafür haftbar bist, wenn durch dich personenschäden entstehen.


----------



## wincc (8 April 2008)

Zitat
Die eigendliche Steuerung bekommt von mir ein Signal wenn die Türe nicht ordnungsgemäß geöffnet wird.

Zitat
 Die eigendliche Anlage, ist mir eigendlich, mal frei raus gesagt: völlig egal.
Die Person, die für die eigendliche Anlage zuständig ist, muss sich darum kümmern.


Sorry das ich nachfrage aber welches Signal willst du der Anlage bitte geben wenn die Schutztüre bei produzierender Anlage geöffnet wird? Vorallem wie willst du es erzeugen?


----------



## pat (8 April 2008)

ich wills noch mal sagen.

meine Tür steuere ich über eine Logo. Die Restliche Anlage wird über einen Pc gesteuert. Es gibt 2 Personen die die Anlage umbauen. Ich mach die *reine* Schutztüre mit Ansteuerung _(Nur die Funktion Auf und Zu und eben der Zustand, wenn der Not-Aus gedrückt wird) _und ein Kollege macht den Rest der Anlage. Was hinter meiner Schutztüre passiert kann mir deshalb völlig egal sein. Ich bekomme nur eine Meldung wenn die Messung zu ende ist, und die Türe sich wieder öffnen kann.

zum letzten Beitrag: Meine Logo hat 4 Relais-Ausgänge. Ich belege einfach einen und hab somit einen 10V ausgang den ich weiterleiten kann


----------



## wincc (8 April 2008)

pat schrieb:


> ich wills noch mal sagen.
> 
> Es gibt 2 Personen die die Anlage umbauen. Ich mach die *reine* Schutztüre mit Ansteuerung _(Nur die Funktion Auf und Zu und eben der Zustand, wenn der Not-Aus gedrückt wird) _und ein Kollege macht den Rest der Anlage.
> 
> zum letzten Beitrag: Meine Logo hat 4 Relais-Ausgänge. Ich belege einfach einen und hab somit einen 10V ausgang den ich weiterleiten kann



Und darauf wollte ich hinaus ... 

Du darfst deinem Kollegen dieses Ausgangssignal nicht zum weiterverarbeiten geben! Da dein Logo nicht Fehlersicher ist!
Da müsste wohl dein Kollege einen manupulationssicheren Sicherheitsschalter anbauen der einen potentialfreien Kontakt für die Hardware Not-Aus-Schaltung hat.  

Und Sag nicht dein Logo ist auch potentialfrei ...... es muss fehlersicher sein....

10V ????


----------



## volker (8 April 2008)

pat schrieb:


> i_(Nur die Funktion Auf und Zu und eben der Zustand, wenn der Not-Aus gedrückt wird) _und ein Kollege macht den Rest der Anlage.


jetz wo ich sehe. das mit dem not-aus hast du doch schon mal erwähnt.

den kannst du nicht mal so mit der logo auswerten.
not-aus ist sicherheitstechnik. und da gibt es halt vorschriften.

und diese sicherheitsvorschriften entspringen nicht nur einem kranken hirn, sondern da steht auch was hinter.
ich will ja nicht, das jemandem was passiert, aber wenn was passiert, dann hoffentlich bei der inbetriebnahme und es trifft die verantwortlichen. u.a. dich!

wenn du deine signale softwaremässig an deinen kollegen an den pc gibst.... wo bleibt denn da die sicherheit?

*willst, oder kannst du es nicht begreifen?
*


----------



## BUR (9 April 2008)

@pat:
Wir Kollegen aus dem Forum haben Dir mitlerweile eine Menge Tips gegeben, wo auch eine Menge Erfahrung hinter steckt. Wenn Du diese Empfehlungen nicht ernst nimmst, dann frage ich mich, wozu Du überhaupt hier nachgefragt hast.
Wie ist denn jetzt der Not-Aus-Kreis in dem "Rest der Maschine" ausgelegt? Etwa auch software-mäßig und wohlmöglich noch einkanalig?

BUR


----------



## pat (9 April 2008)

Ich werde den Not-Aus auch Softwaremäßig verarbeiten. Der Not-Aus wird höchstwahrscheinlich über ein Pilz Sicherheitsrelais gesteuert. Bin ich grad am bestellen und schaun welches für mich am besten geeignet ist.


----------



## jabba (9 April 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das Problem beim schliessen der Türe, auch hier muss wieder festgelegt werden: was passiert beim loslassen der Zweihand ? Normalerweise müßte diese wieder öffnen , wenn man diese vor dem kompletten Schliessvorgang loslässt (Oder Schliesskantenüberwachung). Dies hat zur Folge , das der Schliessvorgang durch die sichere Erkennung der Schliesung in Selbsthaltung geht. Durch die oben beschriebene Anforderung der sicheren Überwachung der geschlossenen Türe für den Betrieb der Maschine eigentlich kein Problem.
> 
> Als *Fazit*:
> Wir haben hier *zwei *Sicherheitsrelevante Funktionen die zu betrachten sind.
> ...


 
Hat da einer nicht aufgepasst pat ?

So einfach geht das nicht zu sagen was hinter der Türe geschieht interessiert mich nicht. Deine Türe ist Teil der gesamten Sicherheit, wie ich schon angeführt habe, würde das mit einer Logo (unter den von mir vorgegebenen Richtwerten) gehen.
ABER:
Bisher bist du nicht damit rausgerückt was die andere Maschine alles an Gefährdungen hat, alleine bei der Temperatur darf die Türe nur geöffnet werden, wenn diese unter einen bestimmten Wert sinkt. Und dies ist eindeutig sicher zu überwachen. In dem Falle das es Verbrennungen geben könnte darf deine Türe nur über eine Zuhaltung betrieben werden.
usw...
usw...


----------



## pat (9 April 2008)

ja ich bin grad dabei meine Tür noch mal zu überdenken. des Problem mit der Temperatur geht mir schon eine weile durch den Kopf. Muss mal schauen wie ich da zu einer Lösung komme. Des Problem ist, dass ich so gut wie keinen Platz habe die Türe sicher im geschlossenen Zustand abzuriegeln, aber da muss ich noch mal schauen was mir sinnvolles einfällt.


----------



## wincc (10 April 2008)

Würde einen Magnetsicherheitsschalter nehmen der erst freigebeben wird wenn die Anlage dahinter sicher ist....gleichzeitig kann dieser schalter in die Notauskette eingebunden werden.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (22 September 2022)

jabba schrieb:


> Zweihand = Sicherheitsrelais
> 
> Wo steht das ??
> OT
> ...


Die Beiträge sind ja alle schon uralt aber es ist ja wirklich kaum zu glauben, wie viele Unwissende sich hier mit hochgefährlichen Tipps brüsten, die allesamt in die Hose gehen würden. Den Laien enttarnt ja bereits die Generalaussage, dass man beim Thema Safety immer gleich irgendein Safety Produkt (Hauptsache gelb) nehmen muss. Die Aussage, dass man eine Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mit einer Logo sondern generell mit einer F-CPU machen muss ist kolossaler Unfug!

Nicht persönlich nehmen!

Zu den Punkten oben:

1. Gefährdungsanalyse?! Ich vermute er meint Risikobeurteilung? (Bestehend aus Risikoanalyse, Risikobewertung)
1. b.: Geforderte Kategorie?? Hier gilt ausschließlich ein gefordertes Performance Level! Der Konstrukteur der die Schaltung der Sicherheitsfunktion zusammenstellt entscheidet sich anhand des PLr für eine Kategorie!
2a. Der Punkt oben 2a ist ebenfalls Quatsch, Kat. 1 darf niemals NUR mit einer normalen SPS gemacht werden! Eine normale SPS/PC o.Ä. ist laut Norm KEIN bewährtes Bauteil! Eine Standard SPS kann man aber je nach zu erreichender Kategorie(Alle außer Kat. 1) durchaus auch für Sicherheitsfunktionen nutzen. Generell sei den Fans der teuren gelben Bauteile gesagt, dass man nicht ein einziges zertifiziertes Bauteil wie F-CPU oder Pilz Not Halt etc. braucht um eine Sicherheitsfunktion auf dem höchsten Level (PL e Kat.4) zu erreichen. Es vereinfacht aber vieles, wie zB. die Sistema Berechnung stark und teilweise ist es sogar günstiger als mit zig verschiedenen Teilen zu arbeiten.
2b.: Was ist denn ein Sicherheitsbaustein?? Wenn hier von einer SRAWS die Rede ist: Quatsch!! Die Kat. 2 oder höher stellt nur Anforderungen an die Schaltungsarchitektur (Ab Kat. 2 entweder mit Testkanal oder ab 3, 2- Kanalig Redundant etc)

Um die Anfangs gestellte Frage seriös zu beantworten kann man nicht gleich drauf los schreiben und mit Material um sich werfen sondern die erste Frage ist: 

1. Welche Sicherheitsfunktion soll die Schaltung erfüllen (Diese wird nach Risikoanalyse festgelegt, wenn ein inhärentes Absichern der Maschine nicht möglich ist und Restrisiken bleiben)
2. Entsteht durch die Schutzfunktion eventuell ein neues Risiko? 
3. Welches Restrisiko bleibt am Ende was die Sicherheitsfunktion minimieren soll? Bei hohen Anforderungen zB. PLd, muss die Sicherheitsfunktion entsprechend ausgelegt sein. 

Die oben erwähnte Schutztüre hat eine bestimmte Schutzfunktion, schön und gut. Diese sei aber erst mal hinten angestellt denn es geht ja darum, dass diese Schutztüre automatisch verfahren wird bzw. mit einem Antrieb. Also muss man das Risiko bewerten, was von dieser Bewegung ausgeht. Kann zum Beispiel das Moment und die Drehzahl nicht sicher reduziert werden (Sicherheisfunktion im Umrichter SLS und SLT), dann kann die Schutztüre für den Bediener gefährlich werden. Daher die Idee mit der 2-Hand Bedienung (Die ist erst mal gut)
Meine Sicherheitsfunktion lautet also: Schutz des Bedieners durch Ortsbindung, prima. Nun muss man aber schauen, wie hoch die Gefahr der Türe eingeschätzt worden ist. Angenommen der Bediener kann sich in der Schutztüre klemmen und einen Finger brechen oder schlimmer, dann kommt man schnell auf ein PLr von d. (Genaue Berechnung des PLr mit dem Risikographen)
Wir nehmen mal PLr von d an. Also muss die 2-Hand Bedienung ein PL d erreichen. Dies kann man nun erreichen durch
Auswahl der entsprechenden Kategorie der Schaltung (Also ob direkt 2 Kanalig oder 1 Kanal mit abschaltendem Testkanal)
Hat man den Entwurf der Schaltung fertig, so muss man die Sistema Berechnung durchführen um zu schauen, ob die Schaltung das PL erreicht hat. Da kommen nun ne ganze Menge Formeln ins Spiel (Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten von Bauteilen etc)
Wer schon mal eine Sistema Berechnung für komplexe Schaltungen gemacht hat stellt fest: Ich brauche keine einzige F-CPU oder ähnliches!
Ich kann diese 2-Hand Schaltung also ohne Probleme mit normalen Bauteilen aufbauen. 

Natürlich kann alternativ zur 2.Hand Bedienung auch eine Abschaltleiste an der Türe verwendet werden, die die Bewegung der Türe stoppt oder sogar die Richtung umkehrt. 
Ansonsten ginge es im nächsten Schritt um die Sicherheitsfunktion der Schutztüre selbst. Auch hier muss wieder geklärt werden, was die Türe machen soll und entsprechend daraus ergibt sich die Maßnahme. Ist hinter der Türe ein Prozess, der unmittelbar unterbrochen wird wenn die Türe aufgemacht wird, so braucht die Türe nur einen sicher überwachten Kontakt, der den Prozess überwacht (Nein, hier muss kein gelber Kontaktschalter rein!!!) Kann der Prozess nicht direkt unterbrochen werden zB. eine Bewegung einer Achse, die einen Nachlauf hat, so muss die Türe mit einer Zuhaltung ausgestattet sein, die erst aufgeht, wenn der Prozess sicher unterbrochen ist (Stillstands- und/oder Positionsüberwachung). 
Welche Komponenten ich verwenden muss und ob redundant oder diversitär, kann nur das erforderliche PL klären, aus dem sich die Maßnahme ergibt.
Noch ein Fakt den viele nicht wissen: Ein Not-Halt (Not-Aus ist was völlig anderes) ist fast ausnahmslos an jeder Maschine Pflicht! Dies ist aber IMMER nur eine Zusatzmaßnahme und ersetzt keine Sicherheitsfunktion. Ein Not-Halt wird fast immer mit einem gelben Modul gemacht (Bei manchen Herstellern rot, Preis gleich hoch!) Auch hier gilt, je nach PL muss ein Not-Halt gar nicht 2-kanalig sein! Bei den üblichen Not-Halt an den meisten Anlagen räume ich allerdings ein, dass hier das einfachste und bewährteste ist, wenn man ein Not-Halt Relais (also ein zertifiziertes Modul mit PL und Kat.) verwendet. Nutzt man eh schon eine F-CPU, dann kann man sich das allerdings sparen.

Das war jetzt viel Klugscheißerei auf einen Schlag aber die Beiträge dieser Art bestätigen meinem Wunsch, jeden Beteiligten egal ob einfacher Programmierer oder Konstrukteur zumindest in die Grundlagen der Maschinensicherheit einzuweihen. Nun kann niemand was für seine Unwissenheit. Ich weiß selbst aus eigener Erfahrung dass die Entscheider in den Firmen selbst unwissend sind und daher auch keine teuren Kurse spendieren. 
Viel erschreckender ist die Tatsache, dass nach diesem Kuddelmuddel nicht nur unnötig viel Geld für Komponenten verschwendet wurde, sondern am Ende die Maschine trotzdem vollkommen unsicher ist obwohl ne Menge gelber Teile drinstecken und die Konformitätserklärung blindlings unterschrieben wird!

Ich hoffe dass wir (wir sitzen als Programmierer und Konstrukteure alle im gleichen Boot) das Forum hier nutzen und sich auch mehr Erfahrene einschalten um den (noch) Unwissenden die richtigen Tipps geben können. 
Auch ich habe beim Thema Safety noch sehr viele Fragezeichen über dem Kopf, weswegen ich ja auch hier bin!

Beste Grüße Alex


----------



## rlw (22 September 2022)

Hallo,
du antwortest hier mit deiner "Klugscheißerei " wie du es nennst  auf eine Diskussion von 2008. 
Meinst du nicht, dass da  bis heute einiges an Erfahrung und Erkenntnissen dazugekommen ist ?

Bring doch hierzu mal ein Beispiel mit Gegenüberstellung der Kosten :
_"Generell sei den Fans der teuren gelben Bauteile gesagt, dass man nicht ein einziges zertifiziertes Bauteil wie F-CPU oder Pilz Not Halt etc. braucht um eine Sicherheitsfunktion auf dem *höchsten Level (PL e Kat.4)* zu erreichen. Es vereinfacht aber vieles, wie zB. die Sistema Berechnung stark und teilweise ist es sogar günstiger als mit zig verschiedenen Teilen zu arbeiten."_


----------



## SPSAlex83 (22 September 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du antwortest hier mit deiner "Klugscheißerei " wie du es nennst  auf eine Diskussion von 2008.
> Meinst du nicht, dass da  bis heute einiges an Erfahrung und Erkenntnissen dazugekommen ist ?
> 
> ...


Hallo rlw,
dass da Erfahrung bei den damaligen Autoren dazugekommen ist, kann man nur hoffen! Allerdings stoßen Leute wie ich auch nach Jahren noch auf solche Beiträge und erhoffen sich Hilfe und Rat für Ihre eigenen Fragen. Das ist ja auch der Sinn des Forums, diese Diskussionen und Lösungen auch noch jahrelang parat zu haben, damit nicht immer die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden.
Bleiben diese fehlerhaften Aussagen jedoch im Forum stehen, so bedienen sich auch Jahre später noch Anfängern diesen Falschaussagen. Deswegen finde ich nicht verwerflich, dass man den ein oder anderen Threat noch gerade zieht. 
Ich erhoffe mir auch, dass Beiträge  und Antworten die *ich *bringe gerne von erfahreneren Leuten sachlich korrigiert werden. Nur so kann ich lernen. Wüsste ich bereits alles, wäre ich nicht hier!

Wie ich ja geschrieben habe: Das Verwenden zertifizierter Teile kann durchaus praktischer und günstiger sein. Kommt auf den Anwendungsfall an. Würde man zB. immer pauschal zum PNOZ greifen um den Not-Halt zu realisieren, der nach PL gar nicht zweikanalig ausgeführt sein muss, nur weil man meint, es müsste ein sicheres Bauteil sein (und somit gelb  wie viele glauben) dann kommen schnell unnötige Kosten dazu. Ein einfaches Relais oder Schütz kostet keine 100Euro, das PNOZ aber um die 240,-?! Wobei die Leistung in der Regel ja auch bei Verwendung eines Not-Halt Moduls über ein Schütz geschaltet wird. Es geht also um 240,- mehr oder weniger im System. 
Wenn man aber zB. eine 2-hand Schaltung und ein Not-Halt realisieren will und dafür jeweils fertige Module nehmen könnte, dann kann es sogar günstiger sein, statt einer normalen SPS (die eh im System ist) direkt eine F-CPU zu nehmen (die nicht wesentlich teurer ist) und ggf. Lizenzen für sichere Funktionen im FU und dafür die beiden fertigen Module weglässt.
Es lohnt sich nachzurechnen.


----------



## Mrtain (22 September 2022)

🍿


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2022)

@SPSAlex83 
Welcher Not-Halt muß nicht zweikanalig ausgeführt sein. Bitte mach mich jetzt endlich klug! Ich freue mich immer übr neues Wissen!


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> @SPSAlex83
> Welcher Not-Halt muß nicht zweikanalig ausgeführt sein. Bitte mach mich jetzt endlich klug! Ich freue mich immer übr neues Wissen!


Da gibt es seit Jahrzehnten immer die gleiche Diskussion.
Ein Not-Halt ist in der Regel eine nachgeordnete Schutzfunktion.
Wenn Deine Anlage komplett durch Schutztüren gesichert ist, wo soll dann noch eine hohe Gefährdung auftreten?
Es gibt Maschinenbauer, die haben bei PLe-Schutztüren den Not-Halt einkanalig mit einem Schütz ausgeführt.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (23 September 2022)

Hallo Ralle, 

also zunächst hat Blockmove recht, der Not-Halt ist immer eine *zusätzliche *Funktion oder wie er sagt: *nachgeordnet*. Das bedeutet, dass man grundsätzlich immer erst auf andere, sicherere Weise seine Gefahr mindern muss. Beispiel: Ich habe eine Roboterzelle in der ein großes Ungetüm von Roboter Autokarosserien hin und her bewegt. Die Gefahr dürfte klar sein, das Performance Level entsprechend hoch. 
Hier kann der Masch.- Bauer nicht einfach sagen: "_Ich mach nen Not-Halt rein, den kann der Bediener ja drücken falls sich der Robi bewegt_"
Der Masch.- Bauer muss das Risiko zunächst anderweitig minimieren. Zumal der Not-Halt in diesem Fall auch Unsinn ist, denn so ein großer Robi hat eine gewisse Nachlaufzeit und ist außerdem so schnell, dass der Bediener gar keine Chance hat hier schnell genug zu reagieren.
Ob dieser unsinnige Not-Halt 1- oder 2 kanalig ist, spielt hier auch keine Rolle mehr. 
Also wird der Robi in den "Käfig" gepackt (Schutzgitter). Sicherlich wird hier aufgrund der möglichen Nachlaufzeit eine überwachte Schutztüre mit Zuhaltung eingebaut, die erst aufgeht, wenn der Robi sicheren Stillstand meldet. 
Ein Not-Halt würde also zum Beispiel am oder im Käfig für diese Funktion keinen großen Sinn machen. Dennoch wird in der Anlage für gewisse Zwecke ein Not-Halt eingebaut sein. *Im übrigen meine ich in diesem Fall mit Not-Halt den typischen Not-Halt Knopf. *Wäre jetzt die Türe nicht mit Zuhaltung gesichert und würde beim Öffnen auslösen, so wäre das im Grunde auch ein Not-Halt. Man würde es vermutlich anders nennen:
_"Stellungsüberwachung und Stillsetzen einer Bewegung beim Öffnen einer Schutztüre" _oder so ähnlich.

Nun aber zu deiner Frage welcher Not-Halt nicht 2-kanalig ausgeführt werden muss:
Grundsätzlich ergibt sich das aus dem geforderten Performance Level.
Bei zB. PLr = c (Performance Level required, also der nach der Risikobeurteilung geforderte PL) muss man wenigstens die Kategorie* 1 oder höher erreichen. Welche Kategorie man wählt hängt vom Konstrukteur der Sicherheitsfunktion ab. Die einfachste wäre Kat. 1. 
Hier *müssen* die in der Norm erwähnten *bewährten Bauteile* rein und *bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien* müssen angewendet sein. Das bedeutet so viel wie: vernünftige, industrietaugliche Bauteile (i.d.R. gibt der Hersteller da auch was zu an) [Eine SPS zB. ist niemals ein bewährtes Bauteil - man vertraut uns Programmierern und der SPS eben nicht]. Bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien sind laut Norm zB. *zwangsläufig verbundene Kontakte*.
Bei Kat. 1 ist keinerlei Überwachung gefordert und keine Redundanz. Daher ist 1-kanalig in diesem Fall völlig ausreichend.
_Warum sieht man das in der Praxis nie? _Nun ja, in der Regel sind alle Not-Halt der Maschine miteinander verbunden und als letzte Instanz wie Blockmove sagt eingebaut. Der Not-Halt steht funktionell über allen anderen Funktionen. Meist sind in den Anlagen die wir so kennen Risiken mit PLr>c vorhanden die der Not-Halt abdecken soll. Also wird der Kreis nach höchster PL Anforderung so aufgebaut. Da greift man dann heute in der Regel zu einem fertigen Not-Halt Modul und führt das ganze 2-kanalig aus. In manchen Anlagen ist der Not-Halt 2-kanalig ausgeführt obwohl er nicht müsste. 

*Kategorie = Struktur/Architektur der Schaltung (grob: 1-oder 2 kanalig / Redundanz / Diversität etc)

Ich empfehle als Lektüre den kostenlosen ifa Report 2017. Der liest sich nicht so trocken wie die Normen, fasst aber wesentliche Dinge gut zusammen. Da viele mit PL und Kat. durcheinander kommen ist das sehr hilfreich. Einfach mal bestellen oder runterladen, Kamin an, Rotwein auf und ganz gemütlich schmöckern.

In diesem Sinne  Schönen Tag!


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da gibt es seit Jahrzehnten immer die gleiche Diskussion.
> Ein Not-Halt ist in der Regel eine nachgeordnete Schutzfunktion.
> Wenn Deine Anlage komplett durch Schutztüren gesichert ist, wo soll dann noch eine hohe Gefährdung auftreten?
> Es gibt Maschinenbauer, die haben bei PLe-Schutztüren den Not-Halt einkanalig mit einem Schütz ausgeführt.


Ja korrekt, dann hast du dien Not-Halt einkanalig und die komplett absichernden Schutztüren????
Also wie man es dreht und wendet, ich glaube kaum, dass man da bei den heutigen Anforderungen drum herumkommt.
Ja, man kann alle Sicherheitstechnik auch konventionell "nachbauten", ich kenne aber ehrlicherweise FAST keinen Kunden, der das zulassen würde.

@SPSAlex83
Wie schon oben geschrieben, was bringt mir (aus Sicht des Elektrokontrukteurs) der einkanalige Not-Halt, wenn ich dann trotzdem die Türen zweikanalig sein müssen, inkl. Anriebe, Pneumatik etc. und ich auch entprechende Sicherheitstechnik verbauen muß. Dann manch ich den Not-Halt-Kreis doch gleich mit, die Technik ist ja dann eh da. Das ist alles sehr schön akademisch, was du da vorträgst und es ist auch korrekt.

Ich darf das jetzt seit 30 Jahren beobachten, da ging das los. Meine Meinung, dass die "Sicherheit"-Industrie unter Beihilfe der Berufsgenossenschaften sich hier in vielen Jahren ein sehr schön einträgliches Geschäft aufgebaut hat bestärkt das alles nur. Es ginge garantiert alles sehr viel einfacher und verständlicher, aber dann wäre es zu billig...


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2022)

@SPSAlex83 
Roboter ist aber ein schlechtes Beispiel.
Du hast da noch so Besonderheiten wie Betriebsarten, Bedienerschutz und Ähnliches. Bei einer Roboterzelle würde ich persönlich keinen einkanaligen Not-Halt verbauen sondern mich am Not-Halt der Robotersteuerung orientieren.


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2022)

@Ralle 
Man muss unterscheiden zwischen Sondermaschinenbau und Serienmaschinen.
Bei Serienmaschinen findet man öfters Standardbauelemente. Bei Stückzahlen lohnt es sich schon Zeit in die Sistema-Berechnung zu stecken um Kosten zu sparen.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (23 September 2022)

Ok Ok, die Roboterzelle ist ein schlechtes Beispiel. Du hast vollkommen recht. Wenn ich so eine Zelle habe mit Zuhaltung und allem Zip und Zap., dann habe ich eh eine F-CPU und alles was das Herz begehrt. In solchen Anlagen steckt sicher auch ein 2-kanaliger Not-Halt. 
Aber das einfache Beispiel einer Maschine, die nur einen Motor besitzt: Hier kann man (das PLr von zB. c vorausgesetzt) durchaus Einkanalig bleiben. Ich schrieb ja schon, die Maschinen die wir kennen sind i.d.R. mit 2-Kanal ausgestattet und so ist es auch gefordert. 
Es ging doch darum zu beantworten, ob es überhaupt zulässig ist Not-Halt einkanalig zu realisieren. Viele glauben heute einfach es müsste grundsätzlich 2-kanalig sein. 

@Blockmove: Die Betriebsarten und Co. sind natürlich bei genauer Betrachtung alle zu berücksichtigen, ich glaube das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen und hat ja nicht direkt was mit der Frage zu tun. 
Man merkt bei den Diskussionen schnell, dass das Thema nicht so ganz trivial und eindeutig zu beantworten ist. Wie du schon sagst, es kommen dann noch wirtschaftliche Faktoren dazu. 

@Ralle: Ja, ich glaube das die Industrie da ihren Anteil dran hat. Klar, die wollen ja Geld verdienen. Wenn du dich beraten lässt, wie du deine Funktion so umsetzen kannst, wird dir ein Vertriebler wohl kaum raten deine Not-Halt doch einfach mit dem Knopf und nem Schütz zu machen sondern rät dir immer zur Verwendung seines High-Tech Not-Halt Moduls. Deswegen stecken die auch überall mit drin.


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Man muss unterscheiden zwischen Sondermaschinenbau und Serienmaschinen.
> Bei Serienmaschinen findet man öfters Standardbauelemente. Bei Stückzahlen lohnt es sich schon Zeit in die Sistema-Berechnung zu stecken um Kosten zu sparen.


Das ist ein Argument, bei Serienmaschinen ist das wahrscheinlich wirklich anders zu bewerten.


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2022)

@SPSAlex83 
Die Betriebsarten eines Roboters haben schon mit Not-Halt zu tun. Bei Kuka gibt es T1. Hier können die Türen geöffnet sein und der Roboter wird über Zustimmschalter freigegeben. Das ist eine komplett andere Situation als beim Automatikbetrieb.

Das interessante an der Diskussion ist eben, dass der Not-Halt unter Voraussetzungen in einem anderen PL ausgeführt werden kann als der Rest.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (23 September 2022)

Klar, eine Roboterzelle und nirgends ein Not-Halt gibt es in meinen Augen in der Praxis auch nicht und ja, natürlich schließt die Diskussion des Robis den Not-Halt nicht aus. Du hast ja auch recht, wenn du sagst, dass gerade bei Robotern zig Betriebsarten und Sicherheitsfunktionen zu beachten sind und je nach Betriebsart auch sehr verschieden ausgelegt sind. Von SLS und SLT fangen wir besser gar nicht erst an. 
Aber dennoch ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass beim Thema Roboter unglaublich viel zu beachten ist und vermutlich werden wir eher mehr als weniger solcher Zellen in Zukunft in Betrieb haben. Wird also sicher noch einige Themen in dieser Richtung geben.


----------

